

Gmail + Plus + Dot = Countless Aliases of Your Gmail Address - nicolly
http://saynt2day.blogspot.ru/2013/07/countless-aliases-of-your-gmail-address.html

======
oijaf888
Since a lot of services filter + in email addresses I changed my mail server
to accept . instead. Its pretty handy being about to do
username.service@site.com and not have to worry about it being blocked by a
poorly created email regex.

------
generj
I use this technique frequently, it helps people understand my email address
better. My non-personal address has severalwordsalltogether@gmail.com, so I
use several.words.all.together@gmail.com whenever possible.

And yes, I could have camelCased, but non-technical people don't encounter
camelcase on a frequent basis.

------
BWStearns
Found this out via HN the other day. I put a dot between every character in my
address and gave it out as a contact method to someone. Their response was
basically "Wtf....?"

------
TacoSundae
I prefer to append a tag to the end of the name with a +
"name+redtube@gmail.com". helps with tracking who is selling your email
address as well.

------
dccoolgai
Co-worker showed me this. It's great for testing web apps - you can have all
the types of authentication go back to 1 address.

------
wnevets
pretty sure this is as old as gmail itself.

------
Nux
Until Google decides otherwise. ;-)

------
zalew
a feature 'discovered' every month by email users for a over a decade at
least.

